# 17-18 wolf trapping thread



## akiceman25

Good day everyone! I was finally able to haul some bait into the woods of interior Alaska yesterday after struggling with some health issues for the past several months.

Was excited to see a lone wolf had came thru just hours before me. Here his tracks were on top of fox tracks.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

I gathered about 2000 lbs of caribou and moose carcasses from a butcher friend of mine back in September. It has since been tarped out behind my garage. It's surprising how well the tarp holds in the smell. Once it was pulled back....phew! Wish I could upload a stank file to share you guys!!!

Here I'm haulin out just a fraction of my stinkin stash of rotted rinky yuk yuk.

Believe it or not, even with subfreezing temps for months, the center of my carcass pile wasn't frozen.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Good luck, show us some fur!


----------



## akiceman25

I chose a different area to set up my first bait. I have hopes of setting up at least one, maybe 2 more baits.

I chose this area due to the fairly close proximity to the river, which is now frozen over. It has many more larger trees to anchor snares than my previous baits.

I also had an issue last year with other people intruding. This year I blazed my path down a trail that's been unused for years.

I tossed moose leg bones throughout the area, threw a moose head and a couple caribou rib cages in the center and added 8 snares to the surrounding trees. I'll end up adding more snares once some wolves show up and I'm able to set directly on their trails.

Let's play spot the snare 






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Here's a section of the old trail prior to opening it up.

I'm also trying something new to me this year. Wolf pee!! Purchased a quart from F and T. Can't hurt...























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I was hoping to see you back on here .. looks good Iceman ..keep us informed , and send some snow please.


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> I was hoping to see you back on here .. looks good Iceman ..keep us informed , and send some snow please.


Thank you!!

-Todd

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You've got some awesome ground Todd.


----------



## hassell

Good luck on the season. With that tasty bait you should have a few wolverines showing up - are you allowed to take any of them.


----------



## akiceman25

hassell said:


> Good luck on the season. With that tasty bait you should have a few wolverines showing up - are you allowed to take any of them.


Thank you!

There's no limit on wolverines. In the few years I've been trapping this area I've yet to see wolverine tracks.

Buuut.. now that you mention it. If I don't throw out at least a couple sets for them I'd probably regret it..lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I can see the snare in pic 2 & 4, Good Luck on the wolves !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good luck akiceman25


----------



## akiceman25

Uploaded a quick 360 of my baiting area. Snares(and camera) seem hidden fairly well. Last year my camera was stolen right at the end of the season.

-Todd






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck hope you get a bunch


----------



## akiceman25

pokeyjeeper said:


> Good luck hope you get a bunch


Thank you!

Being only my 2nd year attempting this. I'll be completely happy with just one.

Thoughts of checking my bait and finding several wolves at once does linger in my mind though...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

A man on a mission. You've sure put a lot of thought and effort into your tricks this year.

Just being there would be living this man's dream - even for a little while.

Best of luck and stay smart.


----------



## akiceman25

Much appreciated Glenway.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

The anticipation of today's check is absolutely killing me! The 1st check always seems to be the most exciting.

Just one of the many reasons I enjoy trapping so much...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I'm curious iceman, when you get wolves on your camera are they looking at it Anytime I get a coyote on frame he is looking at it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> I'm curious iceman, when you get wolves on your camera are they looking at it Anytime I get a coyote on frame he is looking at it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I've only ever caught one wolf on camera and it turned out like this. Low temps and low quality camera were possibly the cause of slow shutter speed.

Yesterday's check was interrupted by a wife mandated trip to town for Xmas shopping. Today is the day.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Reason I ask is Ive always wanted to get a catch on video and see exactly what happens . Once I had my camera setup on what I figured was the most likely trail . The coyote came in 3 nights in a row , got to within 2 ft of the snare then backed out and went directly away from camera on a different trail . OK , now ive got you figured out so I set a snare on that trail 10 ft from camera . Caught him and wouldnt you know , the batteries went dead in camera and no video . :frusty: Many times Ive gotten the still pics of them but as I said they tend to be looking at the camera , dont know if they hear something or what , but Id hate to miss one because I wanted the pic too badly . Good luck on todays check .


----------



## akiceman25

A big zilch today. If I remember correctly, last year it took about 3 weeks before they found my bait.

Patience.....

I did catch a beautiful sunrise over the river. This was taken at 11:30am. Sun doesn't get very high this time of year.

Temperature is awfully warm still. Was 34 near the river. Should be 50 degrees colder than that in December...










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

warm all the way down here too, plus 45. Doesnt make for very good hides either , I hope my coyotes go Heavies but not gonna bet on it .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck to you on your Quest*


----------



## Larry

Hello Todd!

Thank you for sharing and I am glad to hear your out! I mean that!

I like the set you chose, a Y is definitely the place to set for lower 48 canines, so I imagine it will work on wolves!! Great thought there indeed.

Forgive me but I want to offer these thoughts. I am not saying it will work on wolves but it does on yotes in the cold, It's nothing but a very loud call lure. The lure I think of has lots of tincture of skunk or skunk essence mixed in. Lower canines don't come to it so much to eat, but they like to roll in it. I have been told the acids in the essence are hard on flees and mites. I know you don't have skunks up their but it may just work because of curiosity. Most of these loud lures are inexpensive to buy.

Second, any urine will work on wolves and this comes by a very reliable wolf trappers. Dog pee is as good as any he always says, But I would think a good rendered yote urine would be ideal as its a loud lure that will provide scent for a week in the deep freeze. Also most good urine has a preservative and antifreeze in it. Just soak the entire area with it.

Last thought...do you trail your bait to the pile? I mean like start with chunks maybe 100 yards out and then work back to the pile. I often do this on yotes but on a smaller scale. Again its just a thought and I have no experience with wolves.

Good luck this season...sorry for my blabbing just thinking out loud mostly! Really am pleased to hear your up and around Todd!

Larry


----------



## akiceman25

Thank you Larry.

I didn't drag the bait per se.. but I did run my machine to the river, dumped a puddle of pee the the trail and on my skis and drive the 100 yards back to the bait site.

I buy jugs of pee(P-U!)from F&T and mix it with glycerine to make it freeze proof.

The skunk.. is tempting. I'm curious if the foreign smell may or may not actually drive wolves away? Not willing to risk it at this point. The bait is wayyyyy stinky in and of itself.

I'm hoping to set up one more bait before I head to Michigan next week and spend the holidays with my parents.

I still have that lone wolf roaming around... mediumish size.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Did you leave him a note asking him to meet you at the bait pile ?


----------



## glenway

No. The *wolf* left the Sorry-I-missed-you note.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Keep at it you’ll get him


----------



## Larry

Todd,

I mean actually bait the trail with cubed bait. Not just scent but cut bait. I often do this cats. Cats are notorious for going where they please. Seven steps on a deer trail and they are off looking for another. So Ill start with some rabbit squirrel chunks and a little fur to start. Then the appetizer just is bait chunks. Its keeps them them going on the trail. (trail = deer path, cow path, two tracks trail etc.) Ill slowly increase the distance of the appetizers until they are at the bait area. I am sure if this will fool a cat it will fool a canine as canines like to walk straight as it is.

I do the same at some bait hole sets. Ill use 1/4 oz lure some 15-20 feet from the hole, then at 5 feet. All to keep them aligned and get them used to the smell.

Good luck to you...I like the trap log! Keep good notes as it will teach you allot! (shame on Don and Glen for making fun....shame, shame shame!) :naughty:


----------



## akiceman25

Headed out to set up my 2nd bait site. On the way there I cross an ever flowing creek. Usually isn't a huge issue, but the water level has dropped leaving a 8 inch shelf of ice on either side. After some chipping with my axe I was able to taper the shelf to a ramp.

Just past the creek there was a couple(few?) very nice sets of wolf tracks on my trail. They followed my trail for maybe a 1/2 mile then jumped back off. That put them within 1/2 mile of my bait.

I guess I dropped a moose leg bone the last time I came thru. The wolves found it.






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

This load was 3 caribou carcasses, miscellaneous moose/caribou leg bones, and a few 25lb frozen chunks of bloodshot meat and fat trimmings.

Threw in an entire moose hide as well.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Piled the carcasses and used the moose hide to cover them. Placed a few snares in the surrounding trees.

Once some wolves make some trails into the area, i'll add more snares in their trails.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Doesn't take take long for the Canadian grey jay to show up. Commonly known as camp robbers in Alaska.

I placed a chunk of frozen trimmings on a stump to feed the birdies.

And scattered some bones throughout the area along with a few more snares.

Heading to Michigan on tuesday for for the holidays. I'll check the baits as soon as I get back.

Last year, I went to Phoenix for a short vacation and came home to a wolf in a snare. Fingers crossed... 























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Looking good buddy...

Time...only a matter of time til you have em hanging in cable.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

One thing for sure is you won't go hungry if you break down, those whiskey jacks (grey jay) can be a pain in a campsite. I used the hide stretched out and tied to some trees and set some # 3's around it to catch my wolverine , with that much bait I would have thrown some of it under the hide, it makes them work for it if it's tied down otherwise they grab it and drag it away somewhere safe to chew on. Just some different ideas.


----------



## akiceman25

hassell said:


> One thing for sure is you won't go hungry if you break down, those whiskey jacks (grey jay) can be a pain in a campsite. I used the hide stretched out and tied to some trees and set some # 3's around it to catch my wolverine , with that much bait I would have thrown some of it under the hide, it makes them work for it if it's tied down otherwise they grab it and drag it away somewhere safe to chew on. Just some different ideas.


I actually did place the 3 caribou carcasses under the hide. Scattered all the miscellaneous bones to make em sniff around. Tying down is a great idea! Appreciate that!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Patience....


----------



## akiceman25

Larry said:


> Patience....


I'm so stoked from seeing new wolf tracks every time I go out. Especially these latest sets. Looked like a pack of 3-ish with one huge set.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Todd....there are more ways to catch canines than bait. A 1/2 dozen MB-750-Alaskan Wolf would be on my next list of things to buy. Then I would study up on a blind trail flat set's for wolves. I have know idea on what is the distance from pan to pan that is why I say study up. A log would be a good drag and natural. Logs or limbs could also be used to narrow the trail to a pinch point along one of your sled trails.

I say this as trail sets are deadly on all canines whether fox, yotes or wolves. In fact when I return, it will be my number one set as denning and breeding season will begin heavily traveling the path of least resistance. I can't say enough as you are finding out right now how much these critters stay on trails. Cannines are not cats and will always take the path of least resistance, thus their demise. That is how you can make trails with sleds and they will follow.

When I say the MB750 as a god trap I recommend it because the pan size can be increases to almost 7 x 7 inches with steel window screen pan covers! Only use steel window screens on trail sets!

Be mindful a #3 or #4 size trap will hold a wolf as many cats and even bears have stumbled into these and they are for release when the wolfer arrives. But on trail sets you want to increase your odds so you go with more surface area and the MB 750 will give you enough. Plus its the least expensive steel jaw out there, least expensive is good until you decide if blind flat trail sets are for you. However, like all bussinesses you should diverisfy and in the trapping game that means if you use cable you should mix in a few steel just to make the odds better!

I spoke to a wolf trapper from Canada a few decades ago when I was up calling them. He said no animal in the world is more interested in other canines fecal matter or urine than a wolf. They absolutely cannot resist investigating any on a trails. Thus my thoughts were a simple walk through trail sets. Another flat set where you would use dog fecal matter dowsed with a good yote urine.

BTW a wolfer is a yote trapper today. The term came from the 1800's where mountain man hit beaver and flatland trappers went after wolves and yotes. Now, I will say this regarding wolves and your location.

Clean clean clean must be the name of the game. Your in wooded areas and wooded smells are common Throw in steel and human scent are you will raise a flag! Wolves noses unlike yotes are on all the time unless in pursuit. The reason being is they are pack animals. A product out there called Insta-Boil should be used on wolf traps and I would have an extra set of gloves smothered in good scent blocker before I handled any chain or traps.

Hope this gives you some ideas. If you prefer scat from a yote over a dog's scat let me know Ill ship some up to you.

From home....

Larry


----------



## akiceman25

I've researched much of what you speak of Larry. I chose snares to start off with due to them being extremely low maintenance. Also, if my illness chooses to return I can more easily send my son out there to hang them in the trees until next year. (That's actually how I had to end my season last year).

I'll step up my game in due time. To be completely honest, just knowing my actions can influence wolf movements and behavior is such a reward to me that if I draw them in but don't catch any, I still will consider it a win.

Anything to get out into the woods during these long Alaskan winters...

Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Long is right! You take care my friend!


----------



## glenway

That's the spirit, Iceman! Hope your trip to Michigan is safe and rewarding. Wondering what part of Michigan.


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> That's the spirit, Iceman! Hope your trip to Michigan is safe and rewarding. Wondering what part of Michigan.


Thank you!

On the outskirts of Muskegon.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

No new wolf sign in the 2 weeks since I've checked my baits. Patience....

Lots of coyote, fox and even several lynx tracks on my trail. I don't plan on targeting those little dogs currently.

It was -23 today. I'll make a lynx cubbie or two when it warms up a tad.

The ravens have ravenously ravaged my 1st bait. 2nd one hasn't been touched by anything to get excited about.

Happy new year!

-Todd






















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I can't say if it will work for you. But on the plains and in the lower 48 its well known that a dead crow spooks the others away. Ravens may not abide by this rule I don't know. Maybe Cam or Cat knows for sure if not try it as it will not spook any predators and may just attract them as they know black means food.

I use them often to keep others away from bait when I can find it. I'll shoot 5-6 in the early crow season freeze them and use them later when I locate bait.

Also a number 1 trap will work where legal. Trap them at home and take the dead ones to the bait pile. NOTE: just use caution because if you set off the ground like atop a fence pole for example, owls and kestrels may be caught if left overnight or early morning.


----------



## akiceman25

Ravens are protected by federal law. The migratory bird act of 1918. Oddly enough, they don't migrate...

I don't mind them. Theory is, their presence can actually help draw wolves into an area.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good to see you made it home..somethimg that might work, it's well known that wolves hate coyotes and go out of there way to kill them . How about catching a couple coyotes and leaving the carcass at your bait site for scent ? Who knows ??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Thanks for the education Todd...we have seasons for crows as they do migrate.

Keep us posted I am pleased to hear your out and about...as they said in the 70's "keep on trucking, Todd, Keep on trucking!"


----------



## akiceman25

Still no new wolf sign. A few more sets of coyote tracks. Creek crossing has gotten easier.

And one not so dumb coyote avoided this trail snare.

Note: I realize this snare currently sticks out like a sore thumb. It was placed last year (and hung up over summer) on my trail that was being frequented by wolves. Snow has covered the brush I used to create the pinch point and help the snare blend in. At most, I'd hope for a night time catch here. And considering it's dark here for 20 hours a day I think it's possible. 























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Man would I ever love to snare in some of that cover you have , trees and brush are at a premium out here on the prairie . I know exactly what you mean when you say that a snare sticks out like a sore thumb. Last year we had a spot in some brush that caught 4 coyotes in about 2 weeks . With the disturbance that they made to the area by the time we caught the 4th one , the snare was standing alone in that place ... and we caught one in it !!Funny how they seem to zone in on the bait when they get in tight , this snare was about 15ft from it , much closer than I like to set but it was definitely working . As long as you are setup and ready thats all you can do until the wolves come back around .


----------



## akiceman25

Headed out today to install a couple more game cameras. Was greeted by the beauty of the sun shining thru the woods. A rare sight. This is as high as the sun gets during winter.

Discovered some wolf tracks making laps about 50 yards from my bait. He's unwilling to commit. I'm curious as to why he's walking around it thru the deep snow instead of using my trail. My scent perhaps? Or just an educated animal?
























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Ring road buddy .. I find them all around my coyote baits , no reason a wolf wouldn't do the same . They circle the bait inspecting it from a trail usually 30- 50 yds away . There may or may not be tracks on it when you set it but it will by the time they are done looking .This is where I set the majority of my snares and have the best catch rates ..good luck .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Appreciate that information C2C.

I need to get some snares boiled and dyed on my next day off. I'll hang some more next weekend.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> Appreciate that information C2C.
> 
> I need to get some snares boiled and dyed on my next day off. I'll hang some more next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Have you ever tried white snares ? I used some on coyotes and they literally disappeared in snowy conditions . However get ready to switch them out if the snow leaves , they stick out like a sore thumb then . Hope your next check is a good one . :track:


----------



## akiceman25

I have not tried white snares. Would that be primer white? Or some sort of dye?

Just used black logwood dye on some new snares. Not especially pleased with the outcome.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Had a small pack of wolves come in recently. None found the snares. I placed a few more snares at each bait. They're not using my trail but are opting for blazing their own path thru the woods. Here's some photos of where they cross my trail.

The drag mark to the right side of the tracks perplexed me at first. Then common sense kicked in... I believe one of the wolves walked of with a caribou leg bone in it's mouth.

Pretty cool stuff.

Haven't gotten any decent photos with my game cameras yet. Mostly just selfies.They don't seem to fire after dark. The cold weather perhaps? Lithium aaa batteries are holding up well.































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> I have not tried white snares. Would that be primer white? Or some sort of dye?
> 
> Just used black logwood dye on some new snares. Not especially pleased with the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I use either flat white paint or boiled.in baking soda . Painted ones need to be aired out for awhile so I do all my mid summer , let them hang in trees for a.couple weeks then seal up in gallon tin canswith a lid and fill with sage and leaves frim area they are used in ..pine boughs and bark would be great for you. I never do a heavy coat of paint , just mist em and dull the shine , be careful to not gum the locks. If go the baking soda route for this year if I was u . Just make sure they all fire good after sitting in the soda as it can stick the lock..it dulls them good. When I paint it do a base color then add others to give a contrast , kinda like camo to break up outline. I never use black...tan and a.copper that resembles the grass and brush works well ..or at least seems to..lol. Good luck , I'm enjoying your pics .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Todd...Uncle Cam speaks with trappers great wisdom about the circling. Down here I use it to my advantage when I hear about a dead steer. Ill set traps 180 degrees around the bait up to 50 yards out as yes coyotes love to circle. . The sets are mostly post type urine and lure sets.

But sometimes I may not set at all on the perimeter at all if I am covering the bait trails up close and personal with with traps. Instead Ill add a few Hors d'oeuvre tid bit to settle them down on the circle area and convince them to commit. If they take it the first day and don't commit, Ill keep adding until they do.

Remember what I say about Pavlov's Dogs and condioning, as a canine trapper you too can use conditioning with small pieces of bait, which in turn will make them salivate for a larger biteful. Make sure you cover them a little so the birds don' t carry them off.

Keep after it young man....youll soon connect.


----------



## akiceman25

Thanks for the tips gentlemen. All well received.

I'm stuck in a little predicament in that there's so much area to try to cover with snares. The trails the wolves made are now set. Hopefully the theory is true and they'll reuse their trails. Time will tell.

I need to prep better for next winter. An illness had me laid up most of the summer this year. All is well now.

And footholds! I need to get some. Now that I've had wolves on both of my baits I'm feeling that had I had footholds, I'd have fur.

I plan to haul out the rest of my bait tomorrow and throw up a few more snares.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

I also heard around 3 weeks per loop. The theory you mention of catching the alpha female is very true. I recently saw a photo of a gentleman with 8 wolves in one check. All from the same bait.

I can only dream of that type of success....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Don't know how good the trailcam idea is. I set one up at my baitcicle site and when a coyote came in, it went away in a flash. An IR flash.

Not doing that anymore.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Don't know how good the trailcam idea is. I set one up at my baitcicle site and when a coyote came in, it went away in a flash. An IR flash.
> 
> Not doing that anymore.


I have used a Spypoint force 10 at 2 of my baitsites this winter { infrared glow flash} and have had lots of pictures and video of coyotes on it . they dont seem to be spooked and I was worried about what happened in your experience but maybe I was just lucky . I seem to have some coyotes that arent too smart , I mean would you think a coyote would get caught in a snare hanging out in the breeze with no cover like this second one did ? For as sharp as they critters are normally , sometimes it makes me wonder .. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Don't know how good the trailcam idea is. I set one up at my baitcicle site and when a coyote came in, it went away in a flash. An IR flash.
> 
> Not doing that anymore.


Here's the remake of the bare naked set..makes you wonder doesn't it ?
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Just returned from one of the bait sites. I have a calf moose with a snare around it's right rear leg. And a very protective mama moose with it. I attempted to release it but was repeatedly charged by the cow. Tried shooting into the ground to scare it off. Nope!

Called Alaska wildlife troopers for advice and was told to let nature take it's course.

The calf is still in great shape. Considering the reason I have these wolf snares set is to try to ease the predation on moose, a couple buddies of mine will come over in the morning to help me attempt a release. One of them has released 3 moose from snares previously.

Let me tell ya... when a mama moose charges she means business! Holy!

Was greeted by some massive wolf tracks on my trail as well. Never got a chance to check the rest of my snares today as baby moose took precedence.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Your in a tough predicament Todd. Wish you were closer we'd take of both cowboy style. But your friend has experience it will be a good outcome!


----------



## C2C

Sometimes bad things happen to good people..feel for you and the bind you are in but if the law won't help you out there's not much you can do .. let's hope he doesn't suffer long .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Be safe, Iceman. It will be a learning experience for sure.


----------



## akiceman25

Well gentlemen, it didn't work out as I had hoped. The calf had expired at some point last night. Not a good feeling.

By law, all the snares within 300 ft need to be removed. The angry cow isn't allowing me anywhere in the area to do so. First time I've heard a moose growl like a bear. Very intimidating!

I'll go back in a few days to get my snares.

I checked my other bait while I was out there and I did catch my first coyote. The moment was ruined by the loss of the calf.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Larry said:


> Your in a tough predicament Todd. Wish you were closer we'd take of both cowboy style. But your friend has experience it will be a good outcome!


I'm curious... what is this "cowboy style" you speak of??

You crackin' up again?? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* To Bad-----Congrats on the Coyote-----keep after them Wolfs*

* svb*


----------



## glenway

Dang! That's all I want to say for now.


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> Well gentlemen, it didn't work out as I had hoped. The calf had expired at some point last night. Not a good feeling.
> 
> By law, all the snares within 300 ft need to be removed. The angry cow isn't allowing me anywhere in the area to do so. First time I've heard a moose growl like a bear. Very intimidating!
> 
> I'll go back in a few days to get my snares.
> 
> I checked my other bait while I was out there and I did catch my first coyote. The moment was ruined by the loss of the calf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My guess is the wolves will now move in on the calf , lets hope mama has the good sense to leave before shes part of the food chain as well . A real kick in the pants for you tho as well , you're trying to catch wolves and save moose but had a wreck .

So question is where do you go from here .. Since you cant have snares within 300 ft of the carcass , i would do one of 2 things . ... If permitted by law , I would either move snares back out of that distance { over the magical 100yd line } ..or .. move carcass a small distance away from where you are set and stay set up { same distance}. You know the wolves will come and with any luck at all when the calf is cleaned up they will move into your bait . Do you have breakaways on your snares ? They arent fail proof but work wonderfully for the most part .


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> My guess is the wolves will now move in on the calf , lets hope mama has the good sense to leave before shes part of the food chain as well . A real kick in the pants for you tho as well , you're trying to catch wolves and save moose but had a wreck .
> 
> So question is where do you go from here .. Since you cant have snares within 300 ft of the carcass , i would do one of 2 things . ... If permitted by law , I would either move snares back out of that distance { over the magical 100yd line } ..or .. move carcass a small distance away from where you are set and stay set up { same distance}. You know the wolves will come and with any luck at all when the calf is cleaned up they will move into your bait . Do you have breakaways on your snares ? They arent fail proof but work wonderfully for the most part .


The law also says I cannot move the carcass. So yes, set snares out of the 300 ft but in the wolves travel path is the best bet. I will probably just pull my snares altogether and place a trail camera on the calf. Concentrate my efforts on my other bait.

I do not use breakaways. I may switch over to them next year. To my knowledge, they are rarely used by other trappers up here. I haven't found anywhere to purchase breakaway snares and don't really have the time to build them myself. Perhaps I need to find the time..
I've talked to many lifelong trappers who have never caught a moose. Just one of those things, I guess..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It happens... I can't post a link but Fur Harvesters Trading Post has breakaway snare j hooks etc.... Good bunch of guys. www.fntpost.com


----------



## Larry

akiceman25 said:


> I'm curious... what is this "cowboy style" you speak of??
> 
> You crackin' up again?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We'd just grab the horses, put a rope around the cows feet and head then stretch her out. Then rope the calf. If the horses can drag a #1100 lb cow by the back legs....moose no problem.

I haven't lost it since I returned to the cabin...wait thats where I am now :saywhat: :saywhat:


----------



## akiceman25

Larry said:


> We'd just grab the horses, put a rope around the cows feet and head then stretch her out. Then rope the calf. If the horses can drag a #1100 lb cow by the back legs....moose no problem.
> 
> I haven't lost it since I returned to the cabin...wait thats where I am now :saywhat: :saywhat:


I'd pay good money to watch that!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> I'd pay good money to watch that!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Me too ..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Try Marty Senneker at Canadian coyote co.

Www.martysenneker.com.

He has the NAfa depot and will fix you up .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Not giving up yet boys! Went and picked up another 800ish lbs of bait today. Hauled half of it out.

As required by law, I pulled all of my snares from the area of the dead calf. Looking at the pics off of my game cam it looks like that cow stayed with it's calf for 5 days after it died... chasing ravens away. Unbelievable! I figured a day at most before it would wander off.

Not much recent action at my other bait. It's refreshed and ready with another 15 added snares. I spread it out nicely and it's completely encompassed by snares.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

hang in there, you're going too make it happen.....................


----------



## C2C

Glad to see you are still at it Ice .. good luck


----------



## C2C

Any sign at the new site ice ? Suspense is killing me..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> Any sign at the new site ice ? Suspense is killing me..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Have been working 12s all week. I'll be checking it in the morning.

It's killing me too!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Hopefully it's killing a wolf or two as well.


----------



## akiceman25

youngdon said:


> Hopefully it's killing a wolf or two as well.


Ahh no such luck. All snares empty. Bait looks untouched. Stopped by the dead calf, even that was untouched. We've gotten over a foot of snow in the past few days making it necessary for me to adjust nearly all of my snares.

I hauled out the rest of my bait. Placed it with the previous, now snow covered bait.

Time and more patience...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

With everything frozen scent isn't emitted the way it is when things aren't. To bad you can't warm it a bit


----------



## akiceman25

youngdon said:


> With everything frozen scent isn't emitted the way it is when things aren't. To bad you can't warm it a bit


I do agree. Next trip I should bring the weed burner haha

I am able to smell it within 50 ft. I'm hoping it's emitting enough scent to bring them in. Perhaps I'm too optimistic? Lol

The presence of ravens has also been known to bring wolves in. And there's no shortage of ravens!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Its real surprising that the calf hasnt been eaten , usually something like that goes in a hurry . If you can smell the bait and Ravens are active I dont know what else you can do ..good luck .


----------



## akiceman25

2018... year of the bycatch.

Hey C2C! Ever caught a raven??

In other news... well there is no other news. Snowed another foot since my last check. Seeing no new predator tracks and my bait is quite buried. Another month til I pull my snares. All hope is not yet lost.

Stopped by the dead calf, still untouched.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Got to say you have me beat there..no ravens yet. I'm real surprised the calf is untouched

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Sounds like there are other people targeting wolves etc. or they have found a better wintering prey area to stay in.


----------



## youngdon

Like an old friend of mine would tell you. " if the wolves aren't there, they're somewhere else"!
He was definitely a scholar.


----------



## akiceman25

hassell said:


> Sounds like there are other people targeting wolves etc. or they have found a better wintering prey area to stay in.


I've no doubt they're being targeted quite heavily, although I've seen no sign of other trappers. There is a fellow trapper who is featured on the tv show 'Mountain Men' who lives just a couple miles away from me though.

Earlier this winter a very large herd of caribou were hanging out within 25 miles of my house. This is probably 50 miles closer than in previous years. It's not out of the question that the wolves may have latched onto that herd.

Being that my bait is within a few miles of my house.. if the wolves never return, I'm good with that. As that was the reason I began targeting them to begin with.

My gut tells me they'll be back before winter is over though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Best reason to trap, Iceman. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## azpredator...

Can you use live bait? Sounds like wolves don't like carraian... you better walk down to Marty's for a few pointers.


----------



## akiceman25

Another check.. another raven!

I was able to release this one unharmed. Quite the feeling hear him 'caw caw caw' as he flew off!! All warm n fuzzy....

This season feels like someone is playing a cruel trick on me lol

Still no wolf sign.

Pfft.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Oh man .... that's too bad ice ..lots of work for you and I feel for you . Wolves must have a place where they have lots to eat, strange there is no sign. Is Any one else in your area having any success?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> Oh man .... that's too bad ice ..lots of work for you and I feel for you . Wolves must have a place where they have lots to eat, strange there is no sign. Is Any one else in your area having any success?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I haven't talked to anyone that traps anywhere near me. I'm starting to think someone snared em all though...

I'm not too disappointed. Any excuse to get out of the house during these long winters is a good one.

I'll give it a couple more weeks before I pull my snares.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Tough one for sure, all the wolverines must be trapped off, none ever showed up at the bait piles which is hard to believe as they can smell food miles away. Still some winter left though.


----------



## glenway

_ "__This season feels like someone is playing a cruel trick on me lol_"

So said the raven.


----------



## azpredator...

akiceman25 said:


> I haven't talked to anyone that traps anywhere near me. I'm starting to think someone snared em all though...
> I'm not too disappointed. Any excuse to get out of the house during these long winters is a good one.
> I'll give it a couple more weeks before I pull my snares.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


you'll have to wait until next season of Mountain Men to find out if it was Marty...???? Better luck next season akiceman


----------



## 220swift

"Nevermore"


----------



## akiceman25

220swift said:


> "Nevermore"


The poem?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Another check... another raven. This one deceased. This one was about 30 yards away from the bait.

Seriously folks...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Are you using deer stops on the snares?


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> Are you using deer stops on the snares?


I am not. We have no deer here. Lol 
I can see how they'd help with the ravens though..

The snares I use are the same used by most if not all other trappers up here. Perhaps other trappers just don't talk about their by catch?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Just wondering. We have to use stops by law that do not collapse beyond 4.5 inches in diameter. Seems to make sense. Deer or other large animals are supposed to be able to shake their legs loose. Supposed to be able to release domestic dogs, too. I'd figure the birds could escape, as well.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Just wondering. We have to use stops by law that do not collapse beyond 4.5 inches in diameter. Seems to make sense. Deer or other large animals are supposed to be able to shake their legs loose. Supposed to be able to release domestic dogs, too. I'd figure the birds could escape, as well.


4 1/2 " loop ..that is brutal..i wouldn't hold any coyotes with that setup. They'd either slip out or chew off . I feel for you iceman that's got to be frustrating to say the least

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> 4 1/2 " loop ..that is brutal..i wouldn't hold any coyotes with that setup. They'd either slip out or chew off . I feel for you iceman that's got to be frustrating to say the least
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I was also thinking that was quite a large loop. Seems like that would be too large to choke out a small wolf. Just measured my 90lb lab.. 6 inches across.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Well, Cam, we'll see. I have 7 snares set up now but only for 2 days so far. Gonna set up a few more. Found one that had been hit but nothing. Looked to be a deer. Some fresh snow expected tomorrow, so I'll get some more clues then.

The idea is not to choke 'em dead. Been checking with a pistol handy.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Glenway ours are called cable restraints and they don’t have a lock on them I hope you have yours anchored well and check them a first light as the coyotes like to chew out of them and don’t get me started on the deer stops good luck


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Them Deer stops should be illegal---Cam Is right. There pure Brutal, Catch a coyote in one once bet all would stop snaring--Why would our DNR {Do - Nothing -Right } put this stupid law into affect---To please the Damn Antis and call them Cable Restraints-------What a joke The DNR is dumber than a Hemlock stump----Do not use Deer stops stay out of the Woods with them*

*svb*


----------



## glenway

Yeah, Pokey, cable restraints (semantics) but they certainly *do * have locks. Mine are Thompson style locks from F&T and were constructed specifically to comply with Michigan law. Only had 'em out for 2 days and checking each morning.

My intent is to catch only coyotes. Smaller critters should pass underneath.

In a perfect world, we'd be able to use whatever we wanted, but the leghold traps I used only caught non-targeted animals and I didn't like that, either, when I found only a leg in a trap. Calling and shooting them would be my preferred method of control, but to date this season on my land, not a single one. I'm not interested in traveling all over the place to shoot coyotes on state land, etc.

I suspect the animal-rights crowd influenced the law-making process the way we are required to ensure snared animals don't get entangled and such, but I don't want to land on the front page of the newspaper by skirting the law. Also, each one is anchored to a tree. No stakes used yet.

If this method doesn't work out for any reason, I'll be back to hunting them. But, there are only so many sounds to throw at them.

Any more posts on this subject will be on a new thread, so as not to rain on Iceman's parade.


----------



## glenway

All cable restraints pulled. Can only *hunt* coyotes now.


----------



## akiceman25

Attempted another check but the creek began flowing which left a 12+ inch shelf of ice on each side. It's about 7 feet across. Water is only 12 inches deep.

My young man mind thought about jumping it, but my sensible mind thought better. I'll haul down some materials and build a make shift bridge to access the area next weekend. Any other ideas?

Figured I'd make it safe for others before I left the area.

The last photo is downstream. Thick woods on both sides. Upstream is a beaver pond with thin ice.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Yup . maybe you could have jumped it .. but not even gonna try with a good lookin sled like that . :naughty:


----------



## youngdon

That's how good looking sleds become not so good looking and good looking people become.... well you know. There are several things I wish I'd never tried to jump......


----------



## akiceman25

Lol the thing also weighs over 650 lbs. Doesn't jump so well... sure does ride nice though! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good idea with the ribbon, Iceman. 3/4" plywood and some timber and a good head of steam.


----------



## akiceman25

Aaaaaaaaand it's over.

The season that is.

On my way out I came upon the largest wolf tracks I've ever seen. Trying to imagine the size of this creature eludes me. It's tracks were 5" wide by 6 inches long and it's stride was well over 6 feet. The size of a medium sized black bear. It dragged it's feet thru 2 inches of snow on top of my packed trail.

It's tracks were alone, at first, coming toward me on my trail, not one mile from my house. As I backtracked it I found where several more wolves were with it but split off. Kinda strange.

I built the make shift bridge to cross the creek with high anticipation. Thinking, this pack of several wolves is coming from my bait, maybe they left a couple wolves there. No such luck. I found where they hopped onto my trail about 1/2 mile before my bait, and headed the wrong direction. Ugh.

How much could this wolf have weighed? Should've taken better pics but the sun was bright so I couldn't see exactly what I was capturing on the screen.

Anyway, I head off to Florida for a much needed vacation in a couple days. Figured things may start melting while I'm gone, better call it a season.

Moose, ravens and my first coyote were caught this year. Not a single wolf. Pfff.

Ah well.. I'll get a pretty cool coyote rug out of the it.

But most of all.. I enjoyed time outdoors in the frozen north and learned a few things.

I hope to be back at it next season.

Thank you to everyone who followed along and gave their two cents.

Todd






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Thanks for sharing, I've come across sets of tracks as shown, I had one out run this old ski-do I was using across a lake years ago - he had the same size of tracks. Enjoy your time away.


----------



## glenway

It's all about the chase, Iceman. You sure gave it a good go!


----------



## youngdon

Next year will be your time. You've learned a lot this year and so did we. Enjoy Florida. You might take a few snares and give the palmetto bugs a go.


----------



## prairiewolf

Better luck next year and I am sure all of us will be here waiting to read your posts !


----------



## C2C

Thoroughly enjoyed your posts this year Ice .. too bad about not catching one but the time spent outside is never wasted . Have you tried calling these wolves ? Those are some real keeper size tracks alright .. next year ...


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed your posts this year Ice .. too bad about not catching one but the time spent outside is never wasted . Have you tried calling these wolves ? Those are some real keeper size tracks alright .. next year ...


Thank you!

I have not tried calling. They're so few and far between, especially this year.

I should pick up an e-caller and set it to pup yelp overnight.. see what happens. Lol


----------



## C2C

If no one has been calling them you might be in for as much or more than you bargained for ..Ive called in a ton of coyotes , but the 3 wolves I brought in and we killed are something to behold when they are on the hunt ..


----------

